# Seachem Flourite Varieties



## Aquarium Ecology (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Can someone explain the difference between Seachem's Flourite, Seachem's Flourite Dark, Seachem's Flourite Black and Seachem's Flourite Red?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

Seachem will probably reply them selves but I think it is just a color difference that's all.


----------



## Aquarium Ecology (Aug 19, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

You may try re-posting this in the Seachem part of the forum, see if you can't get a quick answer from them, they're at least more likely to see it down there.


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

On the Seachem website (http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Flourite.html) all the different varieties of Flourite and their nutrient contents are listed.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Other than the color there are very slight dfferences in texture but composition varies.
See attached xL file.


----------

